# Quick questions about DC trash can separator



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Couple of quick questions regarding separators. I'm running a JET DC-1100 with a Wynn filter. I finally added a trash can separator with a pre-made lid to a 30 gallon metal can. I added a plastic lawn bag to the can. Turned it on to test and the bag promptly got sucked up into the outlet port. I added a 10 lb. weight to the bottom of the bag to hold it down. 
That held so I fired up my planer and the whole lid started lifting. I then added 2 10 lb. weights on top of the lid hold it down. Fired everything up again and it worked great, lots of chips in the bag!!!
So, what do you guys do for bags, how do you secure them, and how do you secure the lid? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't use a bag, but I don't understand why your lid would lift. The DC should be sucking the lid down, not pulling it up. Sounds like you might have something hooked up backwards.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

It's hooked up according to the diagram with the input having the extra bend into the can and the output is straight through the lid. 
I think the problem is that the DW735 planer has its own ejection blower so I'm putting some pressure into the can. I know it can inflate the lower bag of my DC on its own.

Joe, do you just dump your can out when it's time? I don't have anywhere to do that or any other use for the sawdust so it has to get into a bag at some point.

Thanks!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I wasn't aware you were using it with a DW735.

I also have the same problem when using the planer which I solved by installing four bolts equally spaced around the outside of the can that I hook bungee cords stretched over the can lid to.

I have the good fortune of having a wooded area behind my house so I just carry the can out there and dump away.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

30 gallon can? Take that bag out of there. When the can needs emptying, take the lid off, slide a lawn and leaf bag OVER the can, then tip it over and upside down. Slowly lift the can out of the bag. Chips and dust are now in bag and you're holding an empty can, ready to be reinstalled under that lid.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks. I'm thinking of running a tie-down strap around the can to hold everything together.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Bag is fine now with some chips in it. I took the weight out and threw in some small scraps. Probably next time around I'll just skip the bag.
Is there any rhyme or reason to the direction of the elbow for the intake inside the can? I just did it generally the same as the diagram on the box.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Elbow direction is immaterial, unless you want to consider the effect the rotation of the earth has on the created vortex, LOL.

I think the angle of attack is important, so as to have the airflow hit the side of the can as close to a tangent as you can get it. I think I cut the edge of the elbow to help this effort. It's been a long time, but I think Bill Pentz' website talks to this issue.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, that helps. Right now it is almost parallel so I will adjust it. I'm about Pentz'ed out right now as I was reading about cyclone and construction the past few days!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I must be coming down with old timers disease. I just looked at my project photos, and I did NOT cut the edge of the elbow. Must be that I read about it, or thought that it should help. Anyhow, it works fine the way I did it.

Here is the link in case you're interested. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54269


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

That's basically how I have it now. Thanks again.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Joseph, I read that Colt Firearms actually experimented with a RH and LH twist in the barrel for north and south of the equator. They found not difference so they standardized. I would think the dust collector would be about the same. LOL That just came to mind when you made reference to turned the discharge different directions for the Earth's rotation. Had to throw that in. 
I agree with reading Pentz. He has probably studied dust collection as much as any other single individual. He had motivation.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

if its suckin up the bag, u have air leaks….i have a bag in mine an had that prob to….fixed leak an worked fine…. i used a 55gal fiber drum with the locking ring.


----------



## twiceisnice (Aug 29, 2010)

You have to make an internal sleeve that fits in your drum. Go to your local tin fab shop and get 1 made up .
It cost me about 50 bucks


----------



## twiceisnice (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I just used one of those flexible flat plastic inserts used to keep trash bags open when you rake leaves.

Actually, I used two of them to make the circumference large enough to fit the can snugly and pop rivetted them together. They were a couple bucks at the hardware store. Good luck.

Cheers!


----------

